

These guys are building a startup and Live Streaming it - adamcoomes
http://ustream.com/channel/backly

======
csmeder
This is pretty cool. They are coming up with ideas for their tag line and
people in the chat room are coming up with some good ideas.

"Team up with your customers"

"Give back to who has your back"

"Who's got your back?"

"Backly is an application that provides a platform for bands, startups and big
companies to reward their fans with insider and exclusive info, contests and
awesome swag."

------
csmeder
FYI for everyone who keeps asking what is backly. They seem to be repeating
something along the lines of:

"Backly is a way for a business to reward the supporters of their business, by
backing us you get an incentive"

<http://backly.tumblr.com/> \- their blog

------
_rs
As much as a I could keep up with his fast talking: "Backly is a way for
businesses to reward the supporters of their brand and business. It's more of
a close connection between a business and a consumer rather than just have
them follow them on twitter[...]"

------
adamcoomes
Thanks for the awesome comments guys! This has been an incredible experience
for us. We had no idea we'd get so much support and great feedback/interaction
with our viewers. Amazing! Our viewers have helped shape this product. :)

------
rrbrambley
I like this concept. Obviously not the most exciting thing to watch, but
observing the thought process of another team valuable. I just have the audio
going in a hidden tab at the moment.

~~~
davewasthere
You're not annoyed by the repetitive ads? I had to close the tab. Anyway, I'm
busy working on my own stuff. Was nice to dip in briefly though...

------
davewasthere
It's a way for business to reward supporters of their brands apparently. I
like the idea. And this is a great way of gaining a bit of publicity.

------
flatline3
This is just startup porn. Do something yourself.

~~~
kintamanimatt
Honestly, I love it. I have it running in a window adjacent to my work. It's
nice to be able to see other people working while I'm working from home too. I
have the sound turned down low though to prevent it from stealing my focus.

For the first time I've figured out the value of hacker spaces. I almost wish
that hacker spaces would have cams like this, or more people would do
something similar to this.

